# Nissan Stealthily on Track for Electric Car World Domination



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Nissan Stealthily on Track for Electric Car World Domination

http://gas2.org/2008/11/23/nissan-stealthily-on-track-for-electric-car-world-domination/


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Do they have to make it so damn ugly?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

for now I guess its pretty fugly

lets hope the make it sleek


----------



## Valdeam (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't know what's up with fuel-efficient and even electric cars all looking so damn ugly?? 
Damn give me an electric car that looks anything like a Viper and I'd put the deposit down right now.

Valdeam


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats easier to make a block or the statue of a pretty lady?

they're focusing on the engineering aspect of it more than the design which I am happy about

I rest my case


----------

